# Never wet from Rustoleum using on airless sprayer



## Finelinepainting (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone tried to use NeverWet product from Rustoleum while spraying or even just on your spray equipment I was wondering if it would help with over spray getting on your gun or spraying equipment


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It might help a little but even acrylic paint breaks down Never Wet pretty quickly. I treated the inside of bucket with it once to see if it would make cleaning it out easier. It really had very little effect. At first it tried to repel the paint off the sides, but quickly broke down. After that it was like it wasn't even there. 

If you read the fine print on that stuff it really only works well for water. Lots of different chemicals (including chemicals in paint apparently) will cause it break down.


----------



## Finelinepainting (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you for responding to my post I was thinking about the bucket and spraying it I guess I won't even try it now seemed like a good idea here's a tip if you didn't know though use WD 40 on top of you brush Spray just a little bit and when you go to wash it it easy cleanup I do it all the time brushes stay good and fresh not the tips of the brush bristles though


----------

